# Need plans for Child's 3 in 1 High Chair, Rocker, Desk



## fireone (Jan 6, 2010)

Any one have plans for this neat project? A photo is on my Facebook site TJ Pagels Thanks

Ted Pagels
Green Bay, WI


----------



## CaptainSkully (Aug 28, 2008)




----------



## fireone (Jan 6, 2010)

Thanks for posting the photo here for me It is appreciated!


----------



## sandergirl (Feb 20, 2010)

we are also looking for this plan - were you able to find one?


----------



## fireone (Jan 6, 2010)

YES! After extensive searching for a "3-in-1 high chair plans" I stumbled across a nice set of plans from Gold Country Woodworks for theirs called The Baby-Sitter $14.95 US

Gold Country Woodworks
P.O. Box 5757 
Auburn, CA 95604
Phone: 530-885-8523
Fax: 530-885-8523
http://www.gcwoodworks.com
[email protected]


----------



## sandergirl (Feb 20, 2010)

Thank you for the information - we have purchased the plans.


----------



## Paulisa2 (Jan 22, 2015)

Hi there,

I have found the dxf files to this one.



























It's $35.00 tho. http://goo.gl/STcc06


----------



## Paulisa2 (Jan 22, 2015)

> Hi there,
> 
> I have found the dxf files to this one.
> 
> ...


----------

